# new video from tower trax



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

short vid, but it's something to watch. 





Enjoy!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

good vid lil man, you can ride and when ya get more meat on ya bones you can make the bike shift to one side easier lol.....keep on keepin on


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice video really like the fact that you have good throttle control good job!


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

thanks! i try my best to keep the wheels just barely turnin and creep through! and yeah, i know, tonka!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

good video. keep up the good riding. Throttle control helps keep money in the bank:bigok:


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

yes sir it does, LOL. thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE! :rockn:


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

how muchgc you got mini b?


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

a little over 16" front and back


----------

